# BMW Stepping Up to Take on Audi and Mercedes in the DTM



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We've found news that BMW is planning a return to the DTM after a stretch over over 15 years absence over at Oneighturbo.com. BMW Motorsport boss Dr. Mario Theissen is quoted as saying...

_Quote »_The planned return to the DTM is an exciting challenge for our team. Over the coming months we will be making all the necessary technical preparations that should allow us to be competitive right from the start should we join the series in 2012.

To illustrate what a potential BMW DTM car may look like, render meister Jon Sibal has thrown together a convincing image. Check out more on the story after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

